

Graydon Hoare joins Stellar.org - joyce
https://www.stellar.org/blog/the-stellar-report-sept-2014-vol2/

======
jlrubin
That's fantastic news for the Stellar team!

Curious as to what features he'll be working on.

~~~
joyce
He will be on the Core team which focuses on stellard. We will be publishing a
roadmap shortly. Thanks!

